# Red Terror



## Tahn (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi I just got a new Red Terror about 5 inches.

I have a very overstocked 55 gallon (1 Firemouth, 1 Black Convict, 1 Pink Convict, 1 Gold Severum, 1 Jack D., 1 Festivum, 1 Green Terror, 1 Tiger Oscar, 1 Texas). They are all similar sizes, 3-6 inches. I'm aware I'll have to rehome some of the larger ones in the future. Most likely the Texas and Severum.

My issue is I just added a Red Terror that I got for free. He's very nice looking but also incredibly aggressive. My tank had some mild aggression (chasing) before, no mouth locking though and everyones tails are fine (barely any nips), but it seems this Red Terror is the most aggressive out of everyone. The Jack Dempsey occasionally keeps him in line (the only fish that can stand up to him), my green terror is pushing 7 inches but is pretty peaceful and he sometimes gets picked on by the Red Terror...

Are Red Terrors known to be this aggressive, even more so than other CA cichlids? Will he eventually calm down?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Tahn said:


> Are Red Terrors known to be this aggressive, even more so than other CA cichlids?


Yes. Similar and very comparable to the most aggressive CA such as Red Devil, Midas, Trimac, Jag and some of the Veija/Paratheraps. 
IME, even the females have a nasty disposition.
Red Terrors are very closely related to CA cichlids and similar in behavior, but are actually from South America.


Tahn said:


> Will he eventually calm down?


Not likely!
With CA cichlids, things often get worse over the long term, as fish get larger and mature. At 3-6", your fish are still young and tiny. Over the long term, usually rivalries heat up and the stakes get higher.
55 gal. is way too small for just about all the species your keeping. You'll need a 6ft. tank at minimum, to have at least some what decent odds over the long term and that is with avoiding the extremely aggressives, like red terror.


----------



## Tahn (Dec 2, 2016)

But I like the red terror, and I want to keep him.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Tahn said:


> But I like the red terror, and I want to keep him.


Well, do what you like .......but you don't have anywhere near the space to properly house what you've already got.
Even as a lone specimen, it's very questionable whether a 55 gal. is sufficient for a Red Terror. It's not only highly aggressive; it's a big fish.
It's sort of a catch 22 in that kind of small space. 55 gallons is not sufficient for a 2 lb. fish. But the fish will end up small and stunted.....reflecting the fact it won't do well enough in small space to achieve it's potential. 
Full grown and at there larger sizes, what you have adds up to about 10 lbs. of fish. At the length they are right now, it probably adds up to around a 1 lb., altogether. 
But in 55 gallons, chances are aggression will become more and more a problem, long before any of the cichlids get large.


----------



## allyby (Nov 30, 2016)

You have two choices, keep the red terror and get rid of all other fish, or vice versa, if your keeping it you'll need a bigger tank as it's cruel to be in such a confined space.

If you keep things as they are you'll have a bloodbath on your hands.................. :x

You should have done your homework before taking this fish on..............


----------



## Tahn (Dec 2, 2016)

I rehomed the RT, JD, Severum, and the Texas

and picked up this 6-7 inch cichlid my LFS just brought in...



http://imgur.com/24IVV


He was sold as a Paratilipia Bleekeri Green Spot, is that right?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes that is a paratilapia, but also a fish too large for your tank.


----------



## Tahn (Dec 2, 2016)

james1983 said:


> Yes that is a paratilapia, but also a fish too large for your tank.


k


----------



## Tahn (Dec 2, 2016)

I rehomed everything

My 55 gal is now home to the Paratilapia Polleni (5 inch), a Chocolate Cichlid (5 inch), and a longfin albino tiger oscar (4 inch).

I understand its still overstocked for their adult sizes. But they seem to very peaceful for now, although I just rehomed like a dozen fish and completely changed the scape so they are all a bit nervous. The chocolate and oscar seem to be friends already. I'll have to keep a close eye on the polleni as he gets more comfortable.


----------

